# Traffic generator



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a good (free) traffic generator to test and beef up my web server. I would love it to be able to fire simultaneous HTTP connections to many URLs at ones, and preferably be able to save that config, so I didn't have to set it up each time.

It would also be beneficial to have it be able to emulate TCP. UDP and ICMP training in the same way.

Any ideas of anything that does this? I've tried the Nsasoft stuff, but it doesn't allow me to save config, plus it's 2 separate interfaces, and I can only enter URL per instance.

Any help would be gratefully received.

Regards,

Rob.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

So you want some software that generates traffic multiple urls through http protocol using tcp / udp?


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, that's sounds good, although rather than just URL traffic, I'm like to be able to fire TCP, UDP and ICMP packets at the server too...

BTW, need anything else from me for the other?


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Im thinking something like a program that pings,sends udp / tcp socket requests and requests pages from a server. 

And yes i do  Do you plan on creating more than four windows with the script?


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

... and can send requests for multiple URLs...


errrr. potentially yes... Is that a problem? It will usually be 4 though.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay but would these servers be able to accept the udp / tcp connection ? 

And that depends on yet another question  With all the windows the same size do you want them to be tiled so they dont overlap or do you want them cascaded?


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

yes, the server should be able to accept the connection.

Tiles all the way please... Preferably in an order I can dictate ;-). i.e. this path into the top left...etc...


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Now thats were it becomes hard. With certain numbers making all of the windows the same size and making sure the dont overlap is impossible, take five for example. This is possible if one of the windows size gets changed from the rest. The only way around this i can think of is to reduce thier sizes collectivly, so they fit into a smaller area on the screen,so instead of taking up 1024 by 768, they fit a smaller portion of the screen like 780,400 for example. By order do you mean which window is created first?


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

I see your point. I think 99.9% of the time the max number will be 4 windows, so stick with 4...

By order I mean that the 4 windows will usually be 2 pairs or 2, e.g. Windows 1 and 2 are a pair, and 3 and 4 are a pair... it would be good for 1 and 2 to be the top two windows, and 3 and 4 to be the bottom two. Mind you, if that just means I need to type the paths in a certain order into the code, I can live with that big style, as long as it can remember those until edited or changed to different paths...


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

So by order you mean the first one is top left, two is the next and so on, okay got that. And i dont mind coding in a function that deals with tricky numbers if you need it


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah, as long as I can dictate which number goes where... if that's possible...


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay then time to code, and with the traffic generator, will you give it ip's of servers to work with as well?


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

yes, if possible, to point them at an IP address of a machine... Although it will usually be only the one machine I'm testing... Muliple URLs and multiple hits to each of those urls if possible too also...


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Heres what im thinking,

1) You enter a host name
2) If its not a ip adress it will be converted into one
3) The program will try to connect to the server on many ports in udp / tcp, several times by multithreading
4) It will use the url to request a page from the server, many times if needed, using mulyi threading

Does that sound okay?


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll basically be having a test machine in the middle that's able to monitor and report on how many TCP packets, UDP packets, ICMP packets and URL requests are sent to the server in a given time period. Take a look at these...

http://www.nsauditor.com/network_tools/network_traffic_generator.html

http://www.nsauditor.com/web_tools_utilities/http_traffic_generator.html

something like these, but all in one screen, more controllable, that remembers it's settings next time and can have mulitple URLs in, not just one per instanace of teh emulator...


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

I've had a look at both of the pages and will try to replicate the features shown on those pages


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

and expand them a bit... hehe...

I'm spreading in to E-mail and VoIP too. I have ve a separate e-mail generator too, which allows to you generate mail to a server, specifying to addresses, from address, attachments, % if mails to put the attachment on, subject and body... is there any chance you could add this functionality, or similar?

As for VoIP, is there any easy way of simulating/emulator VoIP traffic? if so, can this in in too?

Am I being greedy now? Fancy going into business? Haha.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

I could certainly try to add those two functions for you. Buisnes sounds good . Any time frame i need to adhere to?


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

While you're on a role, if I could put in an FTP address to download a file from my web/ftp server at the same time, that would be great! So I could have all these firing at the same time in one interface? Anything else good you can think of?

The usual timeframes... asap, ha. However, I'm understanding you're not exactly an employee with targets, hehe. I've been searching for things today as I could realistically do with beginning to use them end of this week, beginning of next, but I've no idea how long it would take you to make. What do you think?


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

Got to shoot now, speak tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay see you later


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

arounds this afternoon if needed...


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Heres what i have so far. The program connects to a specified host at a certain port and sends the text "Test Packet" a user defined number of times. This is all done by an external text file. Now here come the questions  Will a program on the server accept the request? Because you cannot send a packet if theres nothing to send to. Also is this what you wanted for the tcp / udp part of it? What is the mail servers details, like is it stmp or something else? Also i dont know of any ftp sites to test so would it be possible to have the address? And i have no idea about voip at the moment


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sounds good. The server should be able to accept everything. It's a DC, AD, Web Server, Mail Server, FTP Server...etc. And kettle, ha. The FTP isn't really important at this time, just the other things. And no worries about the FTP! How about the multiple URL requests? The server will be a proxy too, so can proxy requests for external site. SO I hope to be able to type in e.g. Site = www.bbc.co.uk, number of hits = 20, Interval = 100ms...etc.

How's this sound?


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

It sounds good  Can i have the mail servers address so i can start to work on that aspect of things? And where does the proxy function fit in, is it another specification for me?


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

No, not a specification, ha. As long as I can type in Urls from the client machine (in your programme) to visit on the web, I can replicate load... The final name structure hasn't been finalised yet, so it is possible for me to just point the SMTP port 25 mails at an IP address?


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Well the thing is i dont know of any mail servers and there details i can use to check if the mail function works


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ah, well, this isn't outward facing yet anyway, so you wouldn't be able to reach it. Hmmmmmm. I'll soon tell you if it doesn't! Hehe.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay then I will just code it and you can enter the details on your side when everything is up and running, then you can just tell me any bugs you find okay?


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sounds good to me, thank you!


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

No problems


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

Cool, thanks. How's the other one going too. What timeframes do you think? You're a star by the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

For the HTTP part, a "hits generator" was the term I was looking for.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

So requesting a webpage from your server  Like I said before, or is that not what you want?


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

yes, take a look at Tukanas Hits Generator 1.5, trial only... I don't need all that functionality, but it would be great to enter a list of Urls, tell it how many times to go to them...etc. I.e. simulating a LAN environment where many users are hitting the web.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay then  Do you have a specified deadline you need the code for?


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

nothing specific, but asap as usual in this world, hehe. What's good with you? for both tools?


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay then asap it is  And as for the time Sunday/Monday maybe?


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

that would be great!!!! I can then start testing it on Monday!!! Great stuff. thank you.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats okay  One last question for you  With the tiling program is it okay to make them all the same width and as tall as the screen? This would make it easier for me but i dont know if you want it that way


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

you mean for the 4 windows in total to take up the full screen together? yes, that's cool...

Will it be OK if I only use 2 windows at times? i.e. if I only use 2, can that take the full screen too?


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay then and yes i cant see a problem with that


----------



## bigbobby007 (Apr 30, 2008)

brilliant! Speak tomorow.


----------

